# Male vs Female



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Which pet do you prefer and why?  bet ya thought I needed help sexing a bird.


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

I've heard that the males bond with female humans better. But I've also heard that birds can't tell the difference between male and female humans. I've heard that usually only the males can talk and whistle and are louder. But I've heard of females who start making load annoying mating calls as soon as they are old enough. I've heard that females are much harder to train and I've heard that they're the same. And I've heard of females who lay eggs even though there are no males around, which takes away all they're calcium and protein? So than you have to be more specific about they're diet... I've also heard that males are much more cuddly. 

I'd actually rather have a girl. But I'm worried about the bonding thing. And i wanna teach my bird some tricks. Not whistling or singing... just like flying to me and stuff. Though singing the chocobo song would be cute.

Anyway, that's why I want a boy. Since its so much easier to find a girl lutino... I was wondering if everything I've heard is true.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I've heard that the males bond with female humans better.*
*------------------------------------------------------------------*

Any tiel tends to be drawn to the same sexed person as the person that was the handfeeder of the bird. So, if you are a female it might be wise to buy from a woman handfeeder. Also, if you are looking at a group of tiel watch and see which one comes up to you. Ususally there is a better bond with a human if the bird chooses their human 

Many people seek males because they heard they can talk. One word of caution: 'Be careful what you wish for' Males tend to whistle...which sounds like a human wolf whistle. If they do try to talk it is a gravally indistinct sound. But over time if you have a very vocal male there will be times you will wish he would just shut-up, especially when their hormones kick up and they are just continually making noise with no off-switch. If you live in an apartment or have neigbors that are not tolerant of sounds this can cause some problems.

Females tend to be quieter, and more docile. BUT...there is always a but, LOL, it also depends on the overall personality of the bird regardless of sex.

When buying a tiel for a pet it is best to be color blind and allow the bird to come to you and choose you. You'll both be happier in the long run


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I will go for a female than. I think we will both be happier. And the breeder that is handfeeding them is female. Thanks for all the info ^^


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh and I've wanted a white cockatiel since I was ten... so I have a really hard time being colorblind XD Luckally they have five whites to choose from <3


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

*lutinos... gotta get the lingo down <3


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL funny how much conflicting info there is out there about cockatiels... I guess that there are some generalizations on male vs. female behavior, but a LOT depends on the bird's personality too.

I've had way more female than male cockatiels. In my experience, they're quieter, calmer, more cuddly, and more acrobatic (hanging/climbing upside down, etc). I've never noticed a difference in trainability.

My last female cockatiel, Horseshoe, used to wolf whistle all the time, and Boo has a very cute melodic call that she does every once in a while. Bonding is kind of a toss up, but I don't think that cockatiels are as bad about being one-person birds as other parrots.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*but a LOT depends on the bird's personality too.
------------------------------------------------------------*

Very true  Pesonality is an inherited trait. If the parents were handfed and nice clam stable birds this will be passed along to the offspring. 

If a parent bird had a bad tempermant no matter how it was treated this too can be inherited by the offspring.


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

That makes sense! I've always wondered about personality being inherited. That's very interesting. So do people ever breed solely for temperment?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*So do people ever breed solely for temperment?*
*------------------------------------------------------*

Yes...I've heard that some show breeder do. And when I was actively breeding I would hold back alot of babies that had excellent temperments, and other desirable traits. I learned that when these babies were later breeders, even their parent raised birds (with handling when the parents were weaning) were just as sweet as a handfed bird.


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

I would really love a cuddly birdy <3


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Females are also just as trainable as males. My Cinnamon flies to me on her own (I never trained her to but she does it anyways). I don't find much difference in trainability but males are most definitely noisier. My Fuzzy is up when the sun comes up singing...


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Being as how I work graveyard I prolly need a bird that quiet during the day ^^


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like a girl may be just what you need...I'm kinda impartial to girls actually. I like how cuddly they are! Are you looking at getting just one or two?


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Mostly just one. I'm afraid that I won't have time for two. But at the same time if they are in the cage alot I'm afraid she'll be lonely alone. So I think I'll start with one and if she seems unhappy than I'll get another girl. 

I don't want babies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's a good plan...tiels are flock animals so an only tiel can get lonely. That's why I asked.


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd go for a male personally!
Willow lays eggs, and when she's laying eggs she's ripped my arms to shreds in aggression just from me topping her food up. She can easily break the skin and leave cuts and huge bruises and scratches all over me.
She's loud too, and mates with her perch!

Not to put you off or anything, just... My girl is hard work lol!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well Steph182 have you tried removing the perch she's been mating with and changing where its at in her cage. You may have to change her cage around every week to keep her from mating. Its the mating that's stimulating her to lay.


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, if I remove the perch in question she picks a new one. If I move them around she still keeps doing it... Tried the lot sadly! I've talked to a bird "expert" and apparently I've just got a weird one, because he couldn't suggest a thing I haven't already tried (for long periods at a time) to convince her to stop
She doesn't lay often now but she still mates with the perch a lot which is really loud


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my dally is super sweet. shes even sweet while nesting. she just wants to cuddle, even when in the nest box. she was handfed too by a woman and she LOVES me but tolerates everyone else. shes so gentle and sweet a 2 year old can hold her. kids have held her and she just sits and grooms herself on their hands. even if they grab her tail or what not she never bites and shes just the most gentle bird.

tsuka on the other hand, hes friendly, but hes hormonal, moody, nippy, pushy, and bratty. males go through a teen stage which is quite nasty and frustrating. they bite, scream, pick their most annoying sounds to do, they do what they want... they rebel against you lol like dont get me wrong, i can pet tsuka and he loves it, he comes over for headscratches all the time. he whistles to people, he wants attention from people. but hes in no way as gentle or affectionate as dally.

so i prefer females as i prefer the gentle cuddly birds over nippy moody ones LOL not saying i dont love tsuka, i love him to pieces. enough to put up with his brattiness. hes been screaming non stop since 7 this morning... its 12:25 now


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Males and females both have their atractive and less atractive things 
I have a male and female, and they are both very cuddly/bonded.
Females can be very noisy too! so dont just choose a female because you want a quiet bird, or you might get dissapointed  .
If I where you, I would just go and see what bird I get most atracted to, and get that one.
It all just depends on the personality!!

@ DallyTsuka: didnt Dally go through puberty? Aiko did, so not only males go through it.
Aiko wasnt very pleasant either in that stage XD .


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> @ DallyTsuka: didnt Dally go through puberty? Aiko did, so not only males go through it.
> Aiko wasnt very pleasant either in that stage XD


It all depends on the bird...my Cinnamon never went through the puberty thing and neither did Snowball (one's a girl, one's a boy) but Fuzzy one of my other boys did. It all depends on the bird.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally didnt go through it at all. and i hear that the majority of males go through it while few females go through it


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

I got a little girly. <3


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks ^^ I'm so pleased.


----------

